# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  CleHle

## Pulgas

CleHle

CleHle

CleHle

CleHle

CleHle


¡Que se me olvida!

*FELICIDADES*

----------


## Moss

Me apunto a la celebración.  :Wink1:  Felicidades.

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades !!!!

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡¡Aarooooonnnnnnnnn!!!!

Felicidades  :Smile1: 


PD. 18, eh ^^

----------


## tofu

Muchas Felicidades.  :Party:

----------


## mnlmato

Heavicidades :D

----------


## Spes

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!

----------


## luis_bcn

MUCHISSIMAS FELICIDADES TIO.
UN ABRAZO

----------


## Ritxi

*Muchas felicidades!*

----------


## CleHle

Gracias a todos :D!!!!

dentro de poco podre conducir ( legalmente digo )

y... si me porto mal a la carcel! jajaja

----------


## Inherent

muchas felicidades!

----------


## tofu

> Gracias a todos :D!!!!
> 
> dentro de poco podre conducir ( legalmente digo )
> 
> y... si me porto mal a la carcel! jajaja


O como decía Manolo Kabezabolo: "Tengo dieciocho y en el bingo puedo entrar, las próximas elecciones yo también podré votar, si me meto en lios, al talego me meterán, tengo dieciocho, que felicidad..." :Boulay:

----------


## Jaime.17

Felicidades ! Y que cumplas muchos más...

----------


## CleHle

Gracias a todos :D

haber si alguno se viene a vitoria la semana que viene.. jaja

----------


## Iban

Felicidades atrasadas, gorrino.

Uy, no te ofendas, pichoncito... : - p

----------


## CleHle

> Felicidades atrasadas, gorrino.
> 
> Uy, no te ofendas, pichoncito... : - p


tu tienes que decir lo mismo que te dije yo ati:

Somos vascos, y los vascos nos felicitamos cuando queremos  :Wink1: 

Eskerrik asko tron

----------

